# MF 165 missing screws



## Therealdeal (Aug 24, 2018)

I am working on a MF 165 and having trouble with the hitch not raising. I read a few associated posts and have to say that you have a great knowledge base here and I really appreciate the professionalism of the repairmen on this site. Thank you in advance! After a few forum searches I realized my problem was under the seat and not just a “loose nut behind the wheel”. Upon pulling the hydraulic cover, I discovered one of the two thumb wheel screws was missing and could find it in the bottom of the reservoir. Sorry about the lack of proper terminology as I have never worked on a tractor before. It is a long flat metal piece connected to one of the hydraulic controls. There is are supposed to be two of these screws and I do not know where to purchase one. Does anyone here have one for sale or know where to buy one? I also, have pictures. Thank you,Mark(self proclaimed “Master Repairman)


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello Mark, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure more of the members will help. Add pictures by clicking on the "upload a file" button at the bottom when posting a response, of the problem as best you can. In the meantime you can find parts diagrams at Messicks for your MF165. They may even have your part in stock. If not, perhaps one of the used parts places will have it. Let me know if you need pointers to used part places.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.

Can you find a local MF dealer to identify the correct name and part number of the piece you are looking for? Alternatively, ebay has an operator's manual, a service manual, and a parts manual for a MF 165 on CD for $15. 

Once you can identify the part and P/N, go to tractorhouse.com In their "dismantled machine" section they have 83 each MF 165's listed in salvage. Some boneyards may not be willing to separate parts from a lift cover, but surely you can find what you need.


----------



## Therealdeal (Aug 24, 2018)

The part number I need is (898150m1) lever adjusting screw. The only one I found is $32.30 without shipping. Does anyone out there have one they will sell?






Thank you,Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

A couple of ideas to get out of a tight spot: a) If you have the old one, take it to Fastenal. b) Look at the parts list you got the part number from and see if it shows the specs on the screw. Again take them to Fastenal. Any screw head can become knurled with a Dremel. On the otherhand, a lot of little doodads on an older tractor don't seem worth the price, but you gotta get from broken to repaired.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

the thread looks to be NC, why not get a hex head bolt and use that, much cheaper and it would be out of sight.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

FredM has the right idea.....I wouldn't even think twice about it.


----------



## Therealdeal (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the idea. I did not know how important the tolerance would be,as this screw looks specialized for a reason. Just trying to help a “good friend”without losing my tail with loss of time. As you all know,none of this is rocket science but it will surely eat more time than I need to waste. Thanks again for your time and I will put in a regular bolt and give it a try. Mark.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a "thumbscrew" that is finger-tightened for a reason, obviously they don't want it to be tightened excessively. Maybe you can put thread locking compound on the threads when you have it set where you want it, so it doesn't back out?

You can use a regular hex head bolt tightened finger tight only. A fastener shop should have a replacement thumbscrew (if you have such a shop in your vicinity). I would threadlock either to prevent backing out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The only reason I can see for the original mushroom style head would be for clearance, you would have to see if a hex head would foul on anything internally.


----------

